# I might be hooked on BMX now...lol



## Robertriley (May 20, 2014)

I picked up an old Schwinn Predator for $50 dropped of at my door the other day.  It took me back to when I was a kid.   I remember when my big brother had his 1980 cycle pro ripped off and my dad claimed it on his insurance.  A week later we went to Bike-n-Hike in Rock Island, IL and Rick, my brother, was able to get a 1984 GT performer, he had bullseye hubs put on it and a redline flight crank.  It was a great bike! I was able to talk dad into a 1984 SE Hauler with landing gear forks, not my first choice but it was way cool for me.  I triad so hard to talk dad into the Mach One, For some reason I was always drawn to the Mach One, I don't know why but I remember looking at it in magazines.  Well...let me end this story....I picked up my Mach One (1985) yesterday.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (May 21, 2014)

*Nice*

Something about the clean- no nonsence lines- it just means buisness! I am a balloon tire guy but lately have found a few bmx keepers (mongoose 2-4, and restored my orig yellow motomag for my ten yr old)


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2014)

*I'm a Balloon tire guy too*

Funny that you say that.  I'm right there with you, I have close to ten of then with the gem being a 1933 Elgin BlackHawk.


----------



## militarymonark (May 22, 2014)

bike looks awesome but those bear claws dont bring back fond memories. I still have a pedal scar pattern in my knee from those.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 22, 2014)

Indeed, a nice bike and a cool story.


----------



## Robertriley (May 25, 2014)

*Lol*



militarymonark said:


> bike looks awesome but those bear claws dont bring back fond memories. I still have a pedal scar pattern in my knee from those.




My brother had to be stitched up because of those pedals...lol
Couldn't happen to a better guy.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 27, 2014)

*I lived and breathed bmx in the 1980s*

What remember most in those days(the mid 1980s to early 1990s) was all the colors and choices to Be had.....from hutch trick stars with gold parts to pk rippers bad ass angled frames....to gt pro performers with all the chrome frames to neon colors and unknown bikes like ozone.....well iI actually had a few Mach Ones (used) but I always wanted a Pro Series racer(with 3.....  Piece cranks...gt of course) when looking at old BMX plus magazines....and comparing prices in their catalogs I'm not sure how anyone could afford the top of line models....they were pretty pricey..... but they worked to keep a pimple faced kid like me to dream away....


----------



## Talewinds (May 27, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> What remember most in those days(the mid 1980s to early 1990s) was all the colors and choices to Be had.....from hutch trick stars with gold parts to pk rippers bad ass angled frames....to gt pro performers with all the chrome frames to neon colors and unknown bikes like ozone.....well iI actually had a few Mach Ones (used) but I always wanted a Pro Series racer(with 3.....  Piece cranks...gt of course) when looking at old BMX plus magazines....and comparing prices in their catalogs I'm not sure how anyone could afford the top of line models....they were pretty pricey..... but they worked to keep a pimple faced kid like me to dream away....




Ditto the above! I grew up in the BMX and Freestyle era. Balloon tires, well, I was waaaayyyy too late for those. I don't play in the BMX arena of the hobby these days though, that group is even more contentious than us ballooner guys!


----------



## Curtis68 (May 27, 2014)

*Nice ride!!*

I grew up racing BMX bikes in late 80's early 90's. Some of my best childhood memories are from my days racing. Nice score on the GT. I have a 92 Auburn complete build and a 92 Auburn team green XL that has never been built.


----------

